# Soundgarden - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 2 - Molson Amphitheatre.

Fanclub tickets April 18, general on-sale date is April 23.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah.. $147? Not for Soundgarden. My new Live on I5 LP is pretty wicked though..


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That seems high for them


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've got no interest in them at all (just figured others here might) - but the $147 for the presale is for "2" tickets. They aren't selling singles, nor more than 2 per person.

Pretty sure that's the only way to buy through the presale. One "pair" of tickets per show - and I believe for Toronto that gets you 2 tickets to the general admission pit in the 100's.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am glad i saw them twice already because there is no way I'd pay those prices lol. I am glad I saw all the bands from the 90's I like in the 90's when ticket prices where reasonable.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i only heard one of their new tracks on a variety show(i believe it was conan). is it just me,or did it suck big time? i mean,it seemed to have literally no direction....im not trying to hate on the band because i do like alot of their older stuff,and im aware that people who will read/post here are probably fans are theirs,but i was just wondering what yall thought.

Bobby


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I only like their albums up to Badmotorfinger. So I am not expecting to be into any new stuff they put out. I haven't had a chance to hear any of it.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I have heard a couple of new songs and they rocked! I think that $70 per seat to see one of the great rock bands of the 90's is well worth it. Wish I could go.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

won tickets on the radio...stoked!!


----------

